# Sticky  Please - ONLY CREATE 1 THREAD PER HAUNT PER YEAR



## Hauntiholik

Please do not create multiple threads in the Haunt Photos and Videos sub forum with updates of your haunt for the current season (year).

Users who post multiple threads about the same haunt will have their new thread merged with the original. Please don't make a habit of it though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not all members are reading these stickies. Please take a moment to read them.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Give me a thread, Vasili. One thread only, please.


----------

